# Solved: Outlook slow when opening links and attachments



## alqua

Hey Guys and Girls, 
I have a problem that Im hopping that you can help me with. I got a user that has a problem with his outlook 2007, its really slow opening attachments and link. have any of you got the same problem or maybe know of a way to fix the problem?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance. 
Martin


----------



## Computer_Genius

Hey...

This is what ive researched

Following these steps:

1. Open Outlook as an Administrator by going to Crograms/Microsoft office/Office12 and right clicking on the Outlook exe program. Choose &#8220;Run as Administrator&#8221;.

2. Then once Outlook opens, go to Tools, then Trust Center, then Addins.

3. Click &#8220;Go&#8230;&#8221; at the bottom and uncheck Outlookaddins.

4. To maximize speed, they recommended to uncheck everything EXCEPT Windows Indexing, which, according to them, is the only useful addin anyway.


----------



## alqua

I have done that and it still super slow opening links and attachment files.
Any other idea?

thanks for the quick answer


----------



## Computer_Genius

No sorry maybe someone else can..

Im only new.


----------



## Computer_Genius

If you try not running unnecessary programs it might help.

Start
Run
type msconfig 
ok
startup
uncheck all boxes except for your antivirus program

Hope this helps.


----------



## alqua

I did this and it still didnt work


----------



## mavengroup

Alqua,

Tell me more about your Outlook Setup. What version of Outlook are you running? Is this a POP, IMAP or Exchange setup? It is only attachments and links that open slowly or do the previews of the messages open slowly? Do you have any add-ins installed like Xombi, etc.

Step one is to make sure you have the latest service pack. Visit www.officeupdate.com or www.windowsupdate.com to make sure you have it. Report on the rest and I will try to help.

John


----------



## alqua

hey John, we are running outlook 2007 with a exchange 2003 server, it is only the attachments and links that takes forever to open. There is no problem opening previews, there are also no add-ons installed except from the ones that are there to start with and Windows Search. I have also updated Windows and Office fully, it didnt help 

Martin


----------



## Rollin_Again

Try disabling any firewall or anti-virus software to make sure they are not causing the problem. Also try opening Outlook in Safe Mode to see if the problem persists.

To show the Run window you press the Windows Key + R. Then in the run window type the following *outlook /safe*

I belived you can also hold the CTRL key while starting Outlook normally to open in SAFE MODE.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## mavengroup

Rollin had a good idea. Did that help at all?

Here are a few more thoughts that come to mind...

1. Is ITunes on the machine? If it is, make sure that the iTunes connector is not running in the iTunes setup (under advanced).
2. Make sure the Exchange Cache Mode in your Outlook Account setup is turned on.
3. Make sure all temporary files are deleted.
4. Have you run ScanPST on your PST or OST file to make sure it is not damaged (probably not the fix, but would not hurt).
5. Make sure your OST or PST is less than 4GB. We have had strange issues with files larger than 4GB (2GB preferable).

Found this during a search:
A solution that might help: Clean the C:\Documents and Settings\name\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\OLK1 folder to speed up opening of attachments and avoid problems. It might be at its maximum, or just get slow due to hundreds or even thousands of files sitting there. In my case the folder contained over 1000 files and was > 500 Mb in size... The folder does not get cleaned when you clean temporary Internet files.
Another good idea is to sometimes clean the C:\Documents and Settings\name\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.MSO folder, as well as C:\Documents and Settings\name\Local Settings\Temp and C:\Documents and Settings\name\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.Word. Other folders that is not cleaned by default, which contains hundreds if not more pictures that you once used in Word documents.
Apparently, these offline content folders do not get cleaned anymore in IE7 by using Start | Settings | Control Panel | Internet Options, and clicking "Delete" and "Delete Files" in the "General" tab.

or finally, you might try this:
http://krisgielen.blogspot.com/2008/07/fixing-slow-loading-of-attachments-from.html

Hope this helps.

John


----------



## azmak

check this kb article this might help you

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/940226


----------



## alqua

thanks mavengroup, that last link fixed the problem.
and to all you other guys thanks for the response.


----------

